# Multiseeds.com



## transik (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,
any feedback about multiseeds.com?
thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2011)

Nope sorry..never heard of them..


take care and be safe


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2011)

I never used them but from just looking at the site it seems sketchy at best. They don't even seem to hve different strains just there bulk seeds. Jmo

Try attitude, single seed centre,Sowamazingseeds.com or hemp depot.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2011)

I like Attitudes  single seed section...way cool


----------

